# My wolfpack :)



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad to be here :wave:

Here are some pics of my babies


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I just love him!! Im tank101 on the GSD board. How is the female doing?? Is she almost as big as Romeo now?


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> I just love him!! Im tank101 on the GSD board. How is the female doing?? Is she almost as big as Romeo now?


Hello Tank101, I'm glad to see you are here too. Yes, Juliet is growing like a weed. She is gaining on him fast, but will never be as heavy as Romeo.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

vertigo210 said:


> Hello Tank101, I'm glad to see you are here too. Yes, Juliet is growing like a weed. She is gaining on him fast, but will never be as heavy as Romeo.



Are males normally larger than females or is it the breeding? 


Sorry to ask the questions.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Are males normally larger than females or is it the breeding?
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask the questions.


Hey its no problem, I rather people ask than fall victim to misinformation. The answer is yes to both; Males are generally larger than females but it also matters what breed the wolf is mixed with. For example, a wolf mixed with malamute can potentially yield larger pups than a wolf mixed to a smaller breed like a husky. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Are they mixed with a GSD or are they just wolves? Either way they're gorgeous; a little scary, but that stems from a past experience of mine. I'm trying to get over it (it's mainly all black caninels: wolves, black GSD's, Belgian Sheepdogs, breeds like that), but yours are very nice looking. 

Haha, a wolamute I heard they were called. Wolf + Malamute=Wolamute. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/wolamute.htm


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Where did you get your wolfdogs?


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Are they mixed with a GSD or are they just wolves? Either way they're gorgeous; a little scary, but that stems from a past experience of mine. I'm trying to get over it


My boy is mixed with GSD and my female with malamute. Sorry to hear about your bad experience, I hope it doesn't deter you from similar breeds in the future 



Crantastic said:


> Where did you get your wolfdogs?


I got mine from a local breeder. I researched the breed for a couple of years before making the commitment to own. Also my wife had one growing up, that really helped too.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you plan to breed? And do you have any tips/warnings for people who might be interested in owning a wolfdog? (I'm not, I'm just curious.)


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Do you plan to breed? And do you have any tips/warnings for people who might be interested in owning a wolfdog? (I'm not, I'm just curious.)


No I'm not a breeder, I optioned for a male and female to avoid same gender aggression.

As for tips, I recommend people do their research no matter what breed or animal for that matter. I've seen too many animals pay the price as a result of irresponsible owners. I'm sure I'm not preaching anything new


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a couple of pictures of my babies competing for space on the sofa. The pictures are about 3 months apart so you can see how much they've grown in that time.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Those are some spooky pics! Yikes! 
Beautiful dogs, though.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow!! They are so beautiful!! And yes, a little scary, but in a really cool way. lol 

How are their temperments? Do they vary alot from GSD or malamutes?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Are they mixed with a GSD or are they just wolves? Either way they're gorgeous; a little scary, but that stems from a past experience of mine. I'm trying to get over it (it's mainly all black caninels: wolves, black GSD's, Belgian Sheepdogs, breeds like that), but yours are very nice looking.
> 
> Haha, a wolamute I heard they were called. Wolf + Malamute=Wolamute. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/wolamute.htm


None of the dogs on that page look like they have wolf in them at all!

Yours are beautiful, however, and I can definitely see the wolf in them.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

First of all thanks to all for the positive comments.



Catdancer said:


> Wow!! They are so beautiful!! And yes, a little scary, but in a really cool way. lol
> 
> How are their temperments? Do they vary alot from GSD or malamutes?


They do behave a little different than your standard GSD or Malamute. For example they exhibit a little higher food guarding, also higher pacing and digging tendencies, etc.. That being said owning a large breed like a GSD or Northenbreed will help prepare someone for a wolfdog in the future. My two are very sociable and very affectionate especially my female.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

A few pics from last night. Due to the heat they are a lot more active after dark.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Are they mostly outside or inside? Which do they enjoy more?


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Are they mostly outside or inside? Which do they enjoy more?


Mostly outside, they only come inside when they can be supervised. I don't trust these guys unsupervised, they can cause a lot of damage very quickly.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Are they mostly outside or inside? Which do they enjoy more?


Hot day today so the pack came inside to chill and enjoy some treats.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

do you feed raw? their teeth look amazing!! (in a good, healthy way


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Rescued said:


> do you feed raw? their teeth look amazing!! (in a good, healthy way


Thanks!.....I personally don't feed raw, other owners do and have great success. I feed them Taste of the Wild which is a quality grain free kibble.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Vertigo, how tall are you?


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Vertigo, how tall are you?


Hi, I am 5'8" 1/2 .....but if you are asking about the pups they are quite large for their age. At 8 months my boy can open the top kitchen cabinets with ease, here he is caught after rifling through a cabinet:


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Some pics of the pack members.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Some pics of the pack making small work of some meaty bones


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

My boy decided to pay me a visit while in the kitchen. I was able to take this pic of him pacing back and forth waiting for his meal 

I notice this thread has had over 1K views so I would just like to remind folks that if you are looking for support or more information to visit and join our: wolfdog support group on this site under the community tab. Thanks.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Another quiet evening at home reading to the pups


----------



## Rainbowe (Sep 22, 2012)

vertigo210 said:


> Another quite evening at home reading to the pups


Wow, that coat coloration is amazing! What a wolf.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Rainbowe said:


> Wow, that coat coloration is amazing! What a wolf.


Thanks, we do love her coloring. What is interisting is when we picked her from the litter we thought she was going to be a black phase like our male.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Some recent indoor and outdoor pics of my babies.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

i think this is the only wolf-dog hybrid i've seen that actually looks like a real wolf more than a dog. romeo, especially. maybe its the color.

now i can seriously say in this forums that i'm jealous


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

YAY! Another wolf dog owner! I had one growing up, but we had to put him down last year. Saddly I don't have any pics to share on this computor. I wish I could have another, but I'm having a hard time finding a breeder that isn't a scam. 

I do have the plesure of working with what we think is a wolf dog, at the rescue I work for. She was found roaming the woods, took us a month to catch her. She is all white, I love her to peices.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

They're beautiful!


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Juramentado said:


> i think this is the only wolf-dog hybrid i've seen that actually looks like a real wolf more than a dog. romeo, especially. maybe its the color.
> 
> now i can seriously say in this forums that i'm jealous


Thank You, Romeo is a great boy - very loving and affectionate when he wants to be.



zeronightfarm said:


> YAY! Another wolf dog owner! I had one growing up, but we had to put him down last year. Saddly I don't have any pics to share on this computor. I wish I could have another, but I'm having a hard time finding a breeder that isn't a scam.


Hello, sorry to hear about the loss of your boy. Wolfodgs are not for everyone but if you are willing and able you can find repectable breeders out there. Reach out to me if you need some help.



jax's_mommy said:


> They're beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh no not the mud! D:


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

vertigo210 said:


> Hello, sorry to hear about the loss of your boy. Wolfodgs are not for everyone but if you are willing and able you can find repectable breeders out there. Reach out to me if you need some help.


Thanks, it will be a few years from now, since I'm getting ready to start cosmetology school, and wont have the time for a high maintanance pet.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

zeronightfarm said:


> Thanks, it will be a few years from now, since I'm getting ready to start cosmetology school, and wont have the time for a high maintanance pet.


Sounds good, as you alluded to pet ownership should be a forever commitment and not taken lightly. Good luck in school!


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha!! Love Red Riding Hood and the wolves. Perfect for Halloween!!!


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Catdancer said:


> Haha!! Love Red Riding Hood and the wolves. Perfect for Halloween!!!


Thanks, we thought it was the perfect opportunity as well. Here they are competing over an old pillow. They are like rivling children, you can't give one something and not the other


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

Simply gorgeous dog. I love his eyes. Makes me want to get one. He looks very sweet and protecting. Is he?


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

this thread is always making me jealous


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

twittle said:


> Simply gorgeous dog. I love his eyes. Makes me want to get one. He looks very sweet and protecting. Is he?


Thanks, they are very sweet and loving but also very powerful animals that demand respect at times.



Juramentado said:


> this thread is always making me jealous


Lol, trust me I am a fan of many canines here too. The wife and I are just dog lovers at heart.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

My boy expressing himself


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the colouring on the female(?). They're both gorgeous though


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

My boy had his first birthday this past weekend. Here is a pic of the happy birthday boy


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy BDay to Romeo! Beautiful wolfdogs you got there!


----------



## FloridaDog (Nov 16, 2012)

So impressive. They are gorgeous and it's crazy that you have what looks like a wolf just chillin' in your house! Love it.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I love the colouring on the female(?). They're both gorgeous though


thanks, and I agree she does have a beautiful coat



MountainDogs said:


> Happy BDay to Romeo! Beautiful wolfdogs you got there!


thanks, He really enjoyed his birthday party



FloridaDog said:


> So impressive. They are gorgeous and it's crazy that you have what looks like a wolf just chillin' in your house! Love it.


thank you, for the most part they are very well behaved and can be very loving at times.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Pack enjoying themselves and a picture of the new litter. They look like grumpy bear cubs because we had just woke them up


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

vertigo210 said:


> No I'm not a breeder, I optioned for a male and female to avoid same gender aggression.



Guess you changed your mind?


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Guess you changed your mind?


Oh no, this is not our litter. Believe me I know how people copy and save everything said on the internet.

These are actually my boy's siblings, his parents had a new litter and I thought they were too cute not to share


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Gotcha. They are adorable.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

My boy acting a fool for the camera


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

My pair enjoying some together time.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful hybrids....I'd love one, but I know they would not fit into my life.

ETA: what is your setup for them (IE: how big is your backyard, how high are the fences, etc).


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Beautiful hybrids....I'd love one, but I know they would not fit into my life.
> 
> ETA: what is your setup for them (IE: how big is your backyard, how high are the fences, etc).


Thanks, they are amazing animals but not for everyone. Good size yard, some areas have 6' fencing with 2 rows of electrical wiring or field fencing. I also have a much smaller enclosure with metal bars - not used much, but comes in handy when working on the yard, bad weather, et..


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Lots of people seem to claim they have a wolfdog.. but very few actually do. Your's are stunning.  I follow a wolf sanctuary on Facebook and always love looking at their enrichment photos. What do you do to enrich your wolfdog's lives?


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice!!!

Roman


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> They are gorgeous! Lots of people seem to claim they have a wolfdog.. but very few actually do. Your's are stunning.  I follow a wolf sanctuary on Facebook and always love looking at their enrichment photos. What do you do to enrich your wolfdog's lives?


Thanks and true, a lot of misrepresentation going on. A lot of times its not intentional but rather a lack of knowledge. We live next to some parks and wooded areas so we take them out on walks all the time, they love it.



hueyeats said:


> Nice!!!


Thank You.


----------

